# Back to business as usual for Greg Anderson at Houston



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Back to business as usual for Greg Anderson at Houston*










BAYTOWN, Texas (March 29, 2006) - While Greg Anderson would like to have 
the second round at the last race at Gainesville back, he knows that 
can't be. Therefore, all he can do now is concentrate on this weekend's 
NHRA O'Reilly Spring Nationals at Houston Raceway Park to continue his 
pursuit of his fourth NHRA POWERade Pro Stock championship.

After starting the season out with final rounds at Pomona and Phoenix 
respectively, Anderson, behind the wheel of his KB Racing LLC-owned, 
Summit Racing Equipment-backed Pontiac GTO, made an uncharacteristic 
exit at Gainesville. Uncharacteristic, in that, since 2003 the 
three-time Pro Stock champ (2003-2005) has only exited in the first or 
second round 16 times in 72 races. On the other hand, during the same 
period, he has advanced to the final round 47 times, winning 36.

Anderson, who won the Houston event in 2004 over teammate Jason Line and 
advanced to the semifinal round last year, is looking forward to getting 
back on track at Houston.

"We have decided to delay the debut of the (DRCE) 3 engine until a later 
time," said Anderson, referring to the third generation GM drag racing 
competition engine. "Therefore, it will be business as usual. We have 
put Gainesville behind us and are now focused on Houston. The weather 
plays an important part at the Houston track and we'll refer to our 
previous notes to determine the set up this weekend."

At Gainesville, Anderson set low elapsed time of the weekend when he ran 
a pass during Saturday's first qualifying session of 6.637 seconds, just 
four thousandths of a second off his national e.t. record. In 2004 at 
Houston Race Park, Anderson set both ends of the track record - an 
elapsed time of 6.693 seconds and a speed of 205.72 - records that still 
stand entering this weekend's event. 

Houston Raceway Park is well-known as a track at which records can be 
set and reset. In fact, Bob Frey, the current voice of NHRA drag racing 
in the announcing booth and statistical historian, recently noted that 
the Pro Stock elapsed time mark has been set seven times at the Baytown 
track. 

"If the temperatures are close to the 80 degrees they are predicting, 
you are unlikely to see a national record broken. Records are usually 
set at lower temperatures at this track but the weather is sometimes 
unpredictable at Houston, so we'll just wait and see," said Anderson on 
the eve of qualifying.

Entering qualifying for the O'Reilly Spring Nationals, Anderson is in 
the top spot in the NHRA POWERade Pro Stock point standings with 274 
points, 75 points ahead of second place.

Qualifying for Anderson and his KB Racing LLC/Summit Racing Equipment 
Pro Stock Pontiac GTO begins with two sessions on Friday, March 31 - 
scheduled for 3 and 6 p.m. and concludes with two additional sessions on 
Saturday - April 1 - at 11:30 a.m. and 2 p.m. Anderson begins his quest 
for the O'Reilly Auto Parts Nationals Pro Stock title on Sunday, April 
2, with eliminations for all classes beginning at 11 a.m. *All times 
are local Houston time (CT) and subject to change at anytime. 

Qualifying highlights for the 19th annual NHRA O'Reilly Auto Parts 
Nationals can be seen on ESPN2 on Saturday evening (April 1) from 8-10 
p.m. ESPN2 will also air same-day television coverage of eliminations 
from 4 until 7 p.m. on Sunday (April 2). The elimination show repeats 
early Wednesday morning (April 5) from 2:30-4:30 a.m. Also, tune in to 
NHRA2Day on ESPN2, the weekly show that gives you the latest information 
about the NHRA POWERade Drag Racing Series. NHRA2Day can be seen on 
Sunday morning, April 2, from 11:30 a.m. - 12 noon.​


----------



## Maximental (Oct 12, 2004)

*Anyone else?...*

Did anyone else watch the qualifying today. The GTOs in Pro-stock kicked butt. There's a few of them now..arty: 

Maximental


----------

